# Baggage questions for trip from station w/no checked luggage



## Bill Eldridge (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll be leaving out from Poplar Bluff which, unfortunately, doesn't check bags. I have two questions:

First, can I take my carry on and check it(I genuinely don't need it on the train) at a later station, like San Antonio? I've got an extended layover there, and another in Los Angeles when I change trains; I assume I could check them at LA, but since I'll reach my final destination that evening, it doesn't help much.

Second, I have a bag which is two inches over the carryon limit, but only if one includes the wheels. Is it worth it to try and take it anyway, and hope no one notices the extra length? I'm disinclined to try, but it genuinely would be helpful if I could.


----------



## caravanman (Aug 12, 2018)

Although your wheeled bag is slightly over the size limit, I have never known any problems with carry on luggage. I have never even seen any carry on luggage inspections on Amtrak. Maybe when checking bags they look at the rule book?

If you can carry your own bag onto the train, then you should be fine.

No idea about checking bags part way through the journey. I would tend not to invite attention to a larger bag at that point...






Ed.


----------



## OBS (Aug 12, 2018)

You will have no problem checking your bag in San Antonio...


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

As was said, you'll have no problem doing so in San Antonio. And the unspoken rule when taking bags on Amtrak is that if you can bring it onboard yourself without assistance, it's fine, even if it doesn't strictly conform to the size limits. They're much more blasé about that kind of stuff than the airlines.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 12, 2018)

The only possible problem is if you check it to a midpoint (say LA or Chicago) and continue on to a station that does not offer it, you first have to retrieve your bag(s) at that midpoint station. If your connecting train is departing, your choice would be to get on the train or stay and wait for your bag(s)!


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 14, 2018)

I've gotten on at stations with no checked service and have not had a problem with the type of bag that must be checked on an airline. I think Amtrak people realize that if there is no checked bag service, you still have to travel. Just be sure you can handle your baggage by yourself as you can't count on Amtrak people helping you (although some do) even if you are a 99 y/o disabled veteran in a wheelchair and have no legs and you are with a y/o child. I've seen elderly disabled people with a normal carry-on bag get no help from a coach attendant to even help them lift the bag up the stairs. In one case, I walked over and lifted it for the person (who walked with a cane) because the line behind was long and they were obviously struggling. The attendant just stood there giving the person dirty looks for being too slow.

On the other hand, sleeping car attendants usually fall over themselves to help you disembark because that's when they're looking for a tip.

One suggestion about checking baggage between trains. Okay to do it if your destination is a checked-bag station. Don't if it is not as in you are changing trains in L.A., your arriving train may be late and you have to rush to your connecting train. You may not have time to pick up your bag before catching the connection. This is especially a problem on your outgoing trip where your luggage is critical but less of an issue where you don't need them immediately after arriving home.


----------



## JRR (Aug 14, 2018)

Ever since DFB lost its baggage service, my wife and I have obtained bags which fit in the over the hallway space in the Viewliner roomette and also bring a hanging bag.

We have found that by judicious selection and packing, we can manage on an extended trip.


----------



## BCL (Aug 15, 2018)

For the OP, have you double checked the size restrictions? Amtrak's carry-on size is a max 28"x22"14". That is more than the size of my piece of baggage that I need to check on an airline.

The "unwritten rule" was mentioned that if you can get it on yourself it's not an issue, although there might be some practical limitations if there's potential to injure someone. Amtrak trains are not cramped for space. The overhead bins can carry skis. If you've got a room, then you have no problem with one piece that a bit over the limit. Worst case scenario would be that some attendant whips out a tape measure and you get charged for it. I've never really heard of it - and I can't imagine it's going to happen for being an inch over. I've seen guitars that didn't seem to have any special instrument tags. But if you did get charged, it's $20.

https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/carry-on-baggage.html

*Excess Bags*
A $20 excess baggage fee will be charged for each carry-on and personal item above the quantity and size limits. A maximum of two excess bags are permitted per passenger. Fees will be collected at the station or onboard the train if the station is unstaffed. If checked baggage is available, you can check two bags through to your final destination free of charge.

Here's a photo of a Superliner coach car:






_By TJH2018 - Own work, CC BY 3.0 us, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=57024446_


----------



## Bill Eldridge (Aug 15, 2018)

O



BCL said:


> For the OP, have you double checked the size restrictions? Amtrak's carry-on size is a max 28"x22"14". That is more than the size of my piece of baggage that I need to check on an airline.


OK here - the bag is exactly two inches too tall; or, rather, the wheels add two inches of height. Also, and I should have specified, I do have a room on the train; Saints alive, the thought of three days in coach is enough to make my back hurt just thinking about it!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 15, 2018)

The train from Poplar Bluff is the Texas Eagle, which is a Superliner. As you enter the door to the car, there is a large communal luggage rack where you can put your bags. And since you are in a sleeping car, it should not be full. (Only those in rooms IN THAT CAR would use that specific rack.)

I leave all my bags there and just bring a small carry on to my room (if needed). There is not much storage room in the rooms, and if you need to change or shower you can just grab what you need from the rack. The shower and rest rooms are right next to the luggage rack.


----------

